# Blues hip and elbow X-rays( pics inside)



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

So while it's not official until I get his score back, they thought all checked out good. Here's a few pics




























Knocked out.


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

Good unofficial news  Are you going to do WP with him I assume?


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

Blue_Nose_Bella said:


> Good unofficial news  Are you going to do WP with him I assume?


Yes I am going to give it a shot. I'm just working on some confidence with him and building up how much he can pull.


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

I'm so proud of you bro and I'm so happy that they look great ! Now that is what I call a real dogman in the making  !!!!

Funny thing is you are not even thinking of breeding you are just doing it for his health  good stuff bro !


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

Mach0 said:


> Yes I am going to give it a shot. I'm just working on some confidence with him and building up how much he can pull.


That's great! I admire the fact that you are going above and beyond what most do to make sure your dogs health is in check before throwing him on a harness  That would be the only way I would go for my girl to.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

very cool , I love xrays I cant wait till we take ours in and get them done, poor blue in that pic of him lol . good luck on the results


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

davidfitness83 said:


> I'm so proud of you bro and I'm so happy that they look great ! Now that is what I call a real dogman in the making  !!!!
> 
> Funny thing is you are not even thinking of breeding you are just doing it for his health  good stuff bro !


Haha far from dogman but I will say this...I love my dogs and I love working them out. I just refuse to ruin him physically. IDK if I will ever breed him..Hes not really an ABKC style dog lol but at least I know I can get busy with him. Now its time to hit Missy up for that WP harness



Blue_Nose_Bella said:


> That's great! I admire the fact that you are going above and beyond what most do to make sure your dogs health is in check before throwing him on a harness  That would be the only way I would go for my girl to.


Thank you


angelbaby said:


> very cool , I love xrays I cant wait till we take ours in and get them done, poor blue in that pic of him lol . good luck on the results


I am keeping my fingers crossed..But by the looks of it, he can be worked!:woof: Thanks


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

Awww that pic of him is so sweet. All drugged up. Bahahhaa! Yahooo for them looking good!


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

meganc66 said:


> Awww that pic of him is so sweet. All drugged up. Bahahhaa! Yahooo for them looking good!


Haha I felt like a bad parent...I saw him get still then start to slowly fall over..He just plopped down and closed his eyes..next thing I hear heavy breathing. Boy was laidddddd outt

thanks


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

NICE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

I figured you'd be in the clear.. the iffy thing you corrected properly and you can tell by the pic of the xray he has very healty joints; hips and spine.. was concerned about that left knee from photos, but he looks good xray wise.. 

A healthy dog is a healthy dog  :clap: :clap: :clap:

Hail yah bra'.............. Doin the dmmm thing!

I agree a dog man in the making...


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Very nice!


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

Firehazard said:


> NICE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I figured you'd be in the clear.. the iffy thing you corrected properly and you can tell by the pic of the xray he has very healty joints; hips and spine.. was concerned about that left knee from photos, but he looks good xray wise..
> 
> ...


Thanks bud...Aside from being fit---He does get glucosomine supplements as well as fish oil. I am happy I can do stuff with him now :woof:

I'm just waiting for the official score from the OFA


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

At least a fair score  I'm so happy you did it man !


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

davidfitness83 said:


> At least a fair score  I'm so happy you did it man !


Thanks bro


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

American_Pit13 said:


> Very nice!


Thanks Holly


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Way to step it up, Freddie!!!


----------



## Boogieman (May 27, 2011)

Mach0 said:


> Thanks bud...Aside from being fit---He does get glucosomine supplements as well as fish oil. I am happy I can do stuff with him now :woof:
> 
> I'm just waiting for the official score from the OFA


Right on. Let us know the scores when you get them.


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

pitbullmamanatl said:


> Way to step it up, Freddie!!!


Thanks Lauren



Boogieman said:


> Right on. Let us know the scores when you get them.


I sure will Boogie


----------



## aus_staffy (Nov 10, 2009)

Good stuff Freddie!


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Very good stuff Freddie! I am doing Ava's and Bogart's as well just for piece of mind. You are on the right track! Congrat's to you and Blue


----------



## k8nkane (Jul 9, 2010)

Hey congrats!!! I know how much of a relief that is!!

I had an unofficial look at Kane's hips ~1 month ago after learning that his mother was PTS for severe hip dysplasia and his father wasn't all that great either (that's what I get for going BYB *smacks past self*). I was terrified he'd have bad hips ...

but they came back normal fair!! :-D It was great seeing them on xray. His legs looked like turkey legs, all beefy and muscular, LOL. He didn't have to get drugged though ... the techs just waved a hot dog in front of him and said STAY and boy did he do his best stay ever--they said he had such a determined look on his face, haha.


----------



## Celestial88 (Mar 14, 2011)

Very nice, I think you'll get at least fair too.  

And the knocked out one made me smile. I remember them bringing Dakota up and he was nearly wrecking into each wall wobbling coming up to say hi.


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

aus_staffy said:


> Good stuff Freddie!


Thanks Buddy


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

Sadie said:


> Very good stuff Freddie! I am doing Ava's and Bogart's as well just for piece of mind. You are on the right track! Congrat's to you and Blue


Thanks. Now I'm going to order a wp harness and build a drag sled. 



k8nkane said:


> Hey congrats!!! I know how much of a relief that is!!
> 
> I had an unofficial look at Kane's hips ~1 month ago after learning that his mother was PTS for severe hip dysplasia and his father wasn't all that great either (that's what I get for going BYB *smacks past self*). I was terrified he'd have bad hips ...
> 
> but they came back normal fair!! :-D It was great seeing them on xray. His legs looked like turkey legs, all beefy and muscular, LOL. He didn't have to get drugged though ... the techs just waved a hot dog in front of him and said STAY and boy did he do his best stay ever--they said he had such a determined look on his face, haha.


Haha- I wish it would be the case for my boy. They gave him a hefty dosage since he was very worked up. 


Celestial88 said:


> Very nice, I think you'll get at least fair too.
> 
> And the knocked out one made me smile. I remember them bringing Dakota up and he was nearly wrecking into each wall wobbling coming up to say hi.


Haha- he was soooooooo out of it yesterday. Potty time was interesting and he kept crying a bunch. He should bE good today.


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

Awwww Freddie, look at poor Blue, lmaoo. He looks rather happy though, and these xrays look good bro. Let us know when ya find out, I am glad you did this as well, I know we had chatted about it, but glad ya finally got it done


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

Awesome!Congrats on the good news!


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

apbtmom76 said:


> Awwww Freddie, look at poor Blue, lmaoo. He looks rather happy though, and these xrays look good bro. Let us know when ya find out, I am glad you did this as well, I know we had chatted about it, but glad ya finally got it done


Thanks Tye. He was such a dope the rest of the day..Super groggy. I felt bad so I gave him pizza as a treat for being a trooper.



dixieland said:


> Awesome!Congrats on the good news!


Thanks. I will post the official score once they come in.


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

Great news ... CONGRATS!


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

Patch-O-Pits said:


> Great news ... CONGRATS!


Thank you


----------



## Eric (Oct 21, 2010)

Very cool Mach0!

Are you going to start to get Blue competing in weight pull or just for fun, but able to go heavy?

I really want to get Whit into it, I think he has the strength for it.


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

Eric said:


> Very cool Mach0!
> 
> Are you going to start to get Blue competing in weight pull or just for fun, but able to go heavy?
> 
> I really want to get Whit into it, I think he has the strength for it.


I would like to compete. I just have to build his confidence. It it doesnt go well, it's ok. He has a spot still in my home. He's my pet above all else. I honestly did it for a piece of mind. Sure I wanna compete but now I know I can work with him and not have to carry him outside in a few years lol.


----------

